# CONOCIENDO UN POCO MAS DEL ALTIPLANO PERUANO...



## huginho (Mar 17, 2006)

Hola a todos , soy nuevo haciendo este tipo de cosas , asi que no esperen algo brillante ....jeje , dandome algunas vueltas por el atiplano peruano , tome unas cuantas fotos y he aqui que se los muestro espero que les agrade de alguna manera ,saludos . Ah espero comentarios.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

no veo ni el ichu


----------



## huginho (Mar 17, 2006)

*PUNO*

1 IGLESIA DEL PARQUE PINO










3 AVENIDA










4 ESTAS FUERON ENTRANDO A LA CIUDAD ....










5










6










7










8










9











*MAÑANA LES TRAIGO MAS ........................*


----------



## huginho (Mar 17, 2006)

*MAS FOTOS*

*MAS ADELANTE HAY MAS ....*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, honestamente la ciudad no me parece muy agraciada. Quizás su plaza y sus templos y uno que otro rincón del centro. Pero gran parte de la ciudad parece una gran mole de autoconstrucción sin acabados. 

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry pero me parece horrible....sin ofender a nadie!!!!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Es puno, q esperan? no tiene un gran desarrollo pero ojala q poco a poco se le este cambiando la cara a esta ciudad


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Concuerdo con J Block y el optimismo de Tacall.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

mmmmm... no me gusta.


----------



## nEw-bRo0d (Nov 19, 2007)

1 pregunta pq la gente construye casas encima de un cerro??


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mmm...será para ahorrar en gimnasio?


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

nEw-bRo0d said:


> 1 pregunta pq la gente construye casas encima de un cerro??


En todas partes se ve eso... hasta en Hollywood!
Hay que ver, mas bien, si fueron bien o mal construidas.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ou! Bue! Yo tengo una amiga de Puno, y si pues su ciudad no es muy bonita por fuera pero por dentro las casas tienen todas las comodidades posibles, al parecer no se preocupan mucho por la estética.. 

En fin, espero fotos del lago ! 

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

uhmmm buenos días a ver Puno me parece de paisajes lindos y cultura unica pero de aspecto desordenado creo q si tiene cosas importantes por mostrar algunas construcciones antiguas y bueno no puedo decir mas de esta ciudad porque no la conozco en persona.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

J Block said:


> Mmm...será para ahorrar en gimnasio?


hahaha! u are funny!!! lol


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Estas fotos no son para nada fotogenicas, estas zonas las conozco muy bien y son zonas un poco feitas, lo que más llama la atención de Puno y sus poblados, es el paisaje, el verdor, el contraste con el Lago Titicaca y sus iglesias, asi como los restos de la cultura que alli se desarrollo, por eso estan las chulpas de Sillustani  

Bueno obviamente no son las mejores tomas de Puno. Yo tengo unas que si desean puedo poner  Gracias por las fotos


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Um como que falta un poco de ayuda del vecino. Lo que yo no entiendo es por que no el alcalde hace un tipo de Logo que diga "ayuda hoy y seras ayudado manana" y asi entre todos se dan una mano pintando, arreglando fachas y tantas web.. Bueno que se va hacer. 

Puno me parecio feito, de todos modos nunca pense que era bonito.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias huginho por el aporte. Hay varias perspectivas que desconocía de la ciudad, lo que se ha mostrado por acá es casi siempre el casco histórico o la zona del lago. Creo que la ciudad tiene mucho potencial por el drámatico entorno natural en que se encuentra. Pero, ¡lo que un poco de pintura haría para mejorar tanto tanto el paisaje urbanístico de Puno! 

Por ejemplo en está foto si todos estos edificios estuvieron pintado de blanco, se vería muy mediterráneo, al igual que Copacabana, Bolivia...



huginho said:


>


De todos modos, bienvenido, muchas gracias por postearlas y espero ver más. Pero que alguien por favor te expliqué cómo reducir el tamaño...


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

J Block said:


> Mmm...será para ahorrar en gimnasio?


:lol:

Bueno, no se ve bien, pero podría hacerlo. Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

CessTenn said:


> En todas partes se ve eso... hasta en Hollywood!
> Hay que ver, mas bien, si fueron bien o mal construidas.


claro, varias zonas exclusivas de Madrid también están en los cerros (sobre todo en la la sierra del noroeste)


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bueno cuando una ciudad es dejada a su suerte crece como puede caotica en todo aspecto aun asi creo que Juliaca es mas pasable que Puno.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Y en que parte de Juliaca se ubica esto?


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Y en que parte de Juliaca se ubica esto?


Y ¿qué es?


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Por internet vi que el aeropuerto de juliaca tiene la pista de aterrizaje mas larga de latinoamerica http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeropuerto_Internacional_Inca_Manco_Cápac


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Cuando hice el circuito turistico sur, no me gusto Puno ni juliaca..sorry


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

*Completamente de acuerdo contigo!!!*



*ClauDia* said:


> Bueno cuando una ciudad es dejada a su suerte crece como puede caotica en todo aspecto aun asi creo que Juliaca es mas pasable que Puno.


**********************************************************

Eso es lo que ha pasado, tanto Puno como Juliaca han sido ciudades dejadas a su suerte, practicamente al olvido. 
Debido a la mala administracion de sus goviernos municipales muchas de estas ciudades crecieron con ese mismo patente....Desorganizacion, poca planificacion urbana, arquitectura muy pobre. 

Mi padre me cuenta que 30 anos atraz Lima era caotica y se estaba deteriorando, se imaginan el resto de nuestras provincias??? Puno y Juliaca no han sido la ecepcion....gracias a Dios la economia del Peru esta cambiando se espera que estas ciudades cambien tambien...

Que cantidad de gente se ve en esas fotos verdad? se ve superpoblado.


----------



## huginho (Mar 17, 2006)

*ClauDia* said:


> Y en que parte de Juliaca se ubica esto?



Hola a todos , Es un hotel de turistas creo....pero si estoy seguro de que es un hotel , esta ubicada en un barrio residencial , el barrio es muy lindo , quizas les consigua fotos de ese barrio , agradesco sus comentarios , saludos.


----------



## huginho (Mar 17, 2006)

*En mi opinion .......*



EJSABAD said:


> **********************************************************
> 
> Eso es lo que ha pasado, tanto Puno como Juliaca han sido ciudades dejadas a su suerte, practicamente al olvido.
> Debido a la mala administracion de sus goviernos municipales muchas de estas ciudades crecieron con ese mismo patente....Desorganizacion, poca planificacion urbana, arquitectura muy pobre.
> ...





Yo en mi opinion , Puno no tiene territorio para desarrollarse , sencillamnete porque esta rodeado de cerros , Juliaca tiene un territorrio plano donde tiene bastante terreno para desarrollarse , ahora si a juliaca le consideran caotica , desordenada, es sencillamnete porque esta en crecimiento , ya sea de poblacion , construccciones , etc y esto pasara de aca a 5 años supongo ,
Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La gente vive en los cerros! Al mismo estilo de los famosos hollywoodensses y algunos chollywoodenses.
Pero en realidad, la ciudad no me agrada tanto que digamos.


----------



## xandrux (Nov 2, 2007)

Puno se ve como una ciudad muy fea, si no fuera por el lago creo que nadie iría a hacer turismo. Se ve como una ciudad desordenada, caótica, gris, con calles anegadas y edificios a medio construir.


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

xandrux said:


> Puno se ve como una ciudad muy fea, si no fuera por el lago creo que nadie iría a hacer turismo. Se ve como una ciudad desordenada, caótica, gris, con calles anegadas y edificios a medio construir.


no es una ciudad FEA, es una ciudad descuidada, las autoridades deberian poner empenio en mejorar las estas ciudades cuidades. La ciudades de la sierra y selva son las mas descuidadas


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yo he estado en Juliaca y la verdad no es una ciudad de ver...se nota desidia, falta de estetica y no es solo culpa de sus autoridades, su poblacion tambien tiene mucho que ver...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Llamenme loco, huachafo lo que quieran, pero no las veo tan feas tienen algo interesante, sera su cultura peruano-serrano-chicha en su maxima expresion.

Pero esta foto fue muy chocante:










hno:hno:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Yo conozco Puno y Juliaca pero en verdad las fotos muestran algo que no es, Puno es mucho mejor que Juliaca, Jualiaca es muy desordenada, tendrian que conocer ambas ciudades


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Juliaca luce muy caótica y desordenada, y Puno no se ve mejor tampoco, el mal perenne de nuestras ciudades peruanas, yo creo que ha llegado el tiempo de reglamentar mejor el ordenamiento urbano, aunque no soy partidario de reglamentar demasiado, pero en estos casos lo veo necesario porque no existe una cultura de urbanismo arraigada en la población peruana, ellos construyen sin consideración alguna por el entorno y dejan todo a la buena de Dios, nadie se salva desde el ciudadano común hasta las autoridades, el mal se repite en cada una de las ciudades y las hace ver más pobres de lo que realmente son.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Puno y Juliaca son ciudades bastante poco agraciadas, que se pierden entre muros de ladrillo visto y afiches multicolores.
No obstante cuentan con historia, sus tradiciones, cosas que le dan su valor real a la ciudad, por lo que no los considero "casos perdidos" en urbanismo.
Lo que si, se requiere un arduo y muy duro proceso de regeneracion urbana, se que en estos años no se realizara (es mas, la legislacion favorece el desorden), pero tengo esperanza que dentro de un tiempo se pueda lograr.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Puno es muy bonita, creo que deberian conocer y no dejarse llevar aveces por las fotos... por otro lado, las edificaciones sin tarrajear, con las prolongaciones de fierros de columnas, etc.. es un tipo de arquitectura que refleja muy bien a el tipo de sociedad a la que se encuentra inmersa...asi que, porque no explotar este tipo de arquitectura y uniformizar así el contexto del lugar.....un ejem... Cruzando la frontera Peru-Bolivia por Desagüadero, para el lado de Bolivia hay un pueblo-ciudad fronteriza en que prácticamente vi un 95% todo hecho con ladrillos(no el muro caravista, sino simplemente ladrillos).... me parecio interesante como el uso de un solo material puede hacerte ver un orden en el lugar..... creo que aca muchos se van por el "lado estetico" sin tomar en verdad las realidades del contexto SOCIAL...

Gracias por las fotos Huginho..


----------



## huginho (Mar 17, 2006)

*Hola a todos*

Hola a todos , agradesco por los comentarios , tratare de conseguir algunas fotos mas de ambas ciudades , pero ustedes colaboren tambien , no que muchos dicen que han estado ahi , entonces tambien pongan sus fotos . Saludos


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

sugarrw said:


> Puno es muy bonita, creo que deberian conocer y no dejarse llevar aveces por las fotos... por otro lado, las edificaciones sin tarrajear, con las prolongaciones de fierros de columnas, etc.. es un tipo de arquitectura que refleja muy bien a el tipo de sociedad a la que se encuentra inmersa...asi que, porque no explotar este tipo de arquitectura y uniformizar así el contexto del lugar.....un ejem... Cruzando la frontera Peru-Bolivia por Desagüadero, para el lado de Bolibia hay un pueblo-ciudad fronteriza en que prácticamente vi un 95% todo con hecho con ladrillos(no el muro caravista, sino simplemente ladrillos).... me parecio interesante como el uso de un solo material puede hacerte ver un orden en el lugar..... creo que aca muchos se van por el "lado estetico" sin tomar en verdad las realidades del contexto SOCIAL...
> 
> Gracias por las fotos Huginho..


Interesante... pero la cosa es que habria que hacer algo ya pero ya! hehehehe.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Interesante thread... las fotos como consejo no mas... deberìas hacerlas todas a un solo tamaño para que a la vista no se vean unas grandotas y otras chiquitas!

Gracias por hacer este thread!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

100%imperial said:


> estas ultimas fotos sin son bonitas pero producto del camarografo y de la noche..


Si ! muy buenas las fotos, las primeras también me gustaron mucho!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

En algún momento de su historia, en Puno seguro las casas eran como esas del conde Lemus o del museo Dreyer,... que lástima que los puneños no hayan sabido apreciar el valor de esa herencia y creyeron que la modernidad era levantar edificaciones de 4 o 5 pisos cubiertas de mayólica, como lo que es hoy el centro de Puno....que a Mi me parece feo.

Su lago es uno de los paisajes más bellos que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

QUE BONITAS FOTOS LAS ULTIMAS... LO QUE NO ME GUSTO FUERON LAS CALAMINAS EN LA CATEDRAL O IGLESIA PRINCIPAL ... las demas muy lindas felicitaciones... me gustaria ver fotos del muelle que tienen y de ese barco o vapor que no como se llama...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*ClauDia* said:


> Bueno cuando una ciudad es dejada a su suerte crece como puede caotica en todo aspecto aun asi creo que Juliaca es mas pasable que Puno.



Con todo respeto amiga yo conozco las dos ciudades y no hay comparacion Juliaca no es mejor que Puno Juliaca es muy feo puno incluso pasa de veras


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

He ido a Puno de niño y sólo tengo malos recuerdos, pero hay que reconocer que tiene mucho potencial. Con plata todo se puede señores.... pero aquí no hay.


----------

